# Passenger side water leak



## razorgto (Jun 30, 2005)

Has anyone experienced a water leak on the passenger side floor? If so, look where the hood hinge bracket is fastened to the body. Dealer took 6 times to finally find the issue after replacing every seal on that side of the car. Water was leaking through a very small gab, down the firewall, and into the interior. If you have black interior and you are the only one that drives the car, check it out after a rainstorm before the warranty runs out.


----------

